# A Mad Dash To The Emergency Clinic



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

Atticus has given us a big scare today. 
this afternoon we let the dogs out for a run around the garden in the sunshine and Atticus ran rull tilt under the heavy wooden garden swing, catching her forehead on a exposed bolt underneath.
none of the dogs have EVER gone under the swing before so we didn't realize the hazard.
anyway, my poor baby ran out screaming and tumbled over in a shaking heap. i scooped her up and ran with her to the kitchen to put a cold cloth on the huge welt that visibly grew infront of my eyes and then it was a dash to the emergency clinic.
the vet doesn't think she's done too much damage. fortunately the bolt missed her molera, though it was close. Atticus has had a some tests done and had a couple of injections - an anti-inflammitory/painkiller and an antibiotic and we have to go back for a check up tomorrow.
she's very subdued, which is understandable and is currently wrapped in her blankie with a cold compress on her head, snuggled on my lap. 
i guess i'm not going to be sleeping much this evening. i'm too stressed and want to keep checking her every few minutes.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Awww... poor little baby. Hurry and heal little one.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG that is terrifying!!!! I'm glad she is OK!


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

OH is taking the garden swing apart right this minute, so it'll never happen again.
i feel so bad that it never occurred to me that it might be a hazard.

it's rather endearing how Diefie and Stottie keep coming up and checking on Atticus. they carefully sniff her all over and keep licking her.
she's oblivious to their attentions, the poor girl is trying to sleep and i keep calling her name to make sure she IS just sleeping!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

OMg I would be the same!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Omg that's terrifying! I'm so glad she is ok, very very scary. I hope she heals quickly. x


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Aww bless  hope shes gets better real soon xx


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Far out thats horrible, I hope she feels like her normal self in no time


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Awww poor atticus hope she's feeling better soon! How scary for yous.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh that is such a scare. Try to keep her head a little elevated for swelling. Glad she is ok.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG Poor baby!!!!  I hope she feels better soon, bless her heart!


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

just a quick update and a big THANK YOU to those who've sent pm's and well wishes.

i couldn't update yesterday as i was holding Atticus upright in one arm and holding a cold compress on her head with the other hand.

last night was so worrying as Atticus' head was swollen up like a grapefruit and she was obviously feeling very sore. she couldn't open her eyes properly because of the swelling and couldn't see well. she was off her food and didn't want to drink which concerned me enough to call the clinic again about her as normally she's a little piggy.

following the vet's advice, i got some honey into her and a small amount of shredded chicken and the water it was cooked in, down her. i repeated the honey and chicken/broth every couple of hours.
I sat up all night with her as she kept crying when she moved and only quieted when i held her head in my hand and put the compress on her. 
OH took over at 7a.m. for a few hours so i could get some sleep.

I'm relieved to say that Atticus is looking a bit better now. 
the swelling has gone down a lot and her eyes are open wide and focussing well. 
she's just had a big drink of water and eaten some soft food, so MUST be feeling better!

i'm still keeping her quiet and carrying on with the cold compresses as it seems to make her feel better. 

i'll let you know what the clinic says later when we go back for the check up at 4p.m.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Aw thank u for the update, glad shes getting a little better! She must have had quite a sore little head  (((((((hugs for Atticus)))))) xx


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

What a terrifying ordeal. Sound like she was very lucky to excape with the injuries she got...hope all is improving today :flower:


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

what a shock, at least shes on the mend


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

further update 

Atticus is well on the mend.
most of the swelling on her head and muzzle has gone except for the spot where she hit her head on the bolt. there's still a purple mark but it's hard to get a photo of as it blends in with her brindling on camera.
she's almost back to her usual bouncy self, her tail is up and wagging like crazy at everyone and she's wanting to play again.
Atticus is eating and drinking well and is very vocal demanding more, more, MORE! 

we've going to have a further check up on Tuesday but i'm not too worried anymore.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Glad shes back to her normal self! what a scare for you tho! x


----------



## Lesley (Jan 7, 2011)

Glad she is feeling better and behaving more like herself. Can understand why you were so concerned though.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh my gosh, what a scare!

Emma had a head injury a couple of months ago, and it was the scariest thing ever.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Poor baby! I hope she feels better soon.
I'm always scared that mine are going to find a way to hurt themselves that I hadn't thought of.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> Oh my gosh, what a scare!
> 
> Emma had a head injury a couple of months ago, and it was the scariest thing ever.


i remember reading your posts and seeing the photos of Emma.
how's her head now? has that swelling gone down completely now?
Atticus' swelling was nowhere near as bad as Emma's.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

AC/DC Fan said:


> Poor baby! I hope she feels better soon.
> I'm always scared that mine are going to find a way to hurt themselves that I hadn't thought of.


Atticus is much better now, thank you. you'd think there was nothing wrong until you see the lump on her head!

i feel so bad that Atticus got hurt, even though i hadn't realized the hazard the garden swing posed. i've gone around the house at puppy level (very undignified position to be spotted in by the window cleaner btw ) looking for further dangers.


----------

